
Ask HN: When did mobile Google start loading clicked links into an iFrame? - baconglock
I noticed recently that when I click a Google search result in mobile Safari (latest&#x2F;iOS10) that the page loads with a white box at the top saying whateverurl.com but the safari url box still says google.com. all of my long-press options are disable as the whole page has one giant overlay. i do not like at all that google is loading the pages I click inside of itself and overriding my browser controls. was there any news that they were starting to do this? any way to stop it?
======
cjsturgess
Google recently added this feature. They call those sites "AMP Ready" which
apparently stands for Accelerated Mobile Pages. You can check out their
homepage here: [https://www.ampproject.org/](https://www.ampproject.org/)

